# I dropped my contacts in the toilet



## SqueeKee (Jun 2, 2008)

That smiley pretty much sums it up. I was getting ready to clean my lenses when I smacked the the bottle by accident and it went flying into the toilet. Oh my. Feel free to openly mock me now, I deserve it.


----------



## Darla (Jun 2, 2008)

mock you no, i do feel sorry for you. i myself always hate when i do something i regret that causes me to lose money needlessly.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor Kee. maybe you should find a new routine for cleaning your lenses. Like sitting on the floor, maybe?


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully they were the daily wear, disposable ones??


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL I feel your pain though, I was cleaning my lenses one time and I ripped one right into shreds, and since then I keep my nails much shorter.

Also Ive dropped a variety of things into my toilet LOL my chapstick, hairbrush, toothpaste... umm yea I know lol thats why I did the smart thing and I always put my contacts on in my room now lol. I know they would end up going down the sink or something for sure...


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I always lose mine in the sink. Or they get torn from the container! It sucks for me, because I have the yearly lenses and they are expensive... need to have lasik so bad. LOL.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 2, 2008)

I've dropped a few lens in my day. One actually came out of my eye when I was driving.

My mom lost one once, on the dining room floor. She had an ingenious idea - she put pantyhose over a vacuum hose attachment and went over the entire floor. She was able to find the lens.


----------



## fawp (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm always knocking stuff into the toilet. You'd think I'd starting keeping the lid down.


----------



## o0Amber0o (Jun 2, 2008)

One of mine fell out when I was shopping at GAP once. Just popped out. I found it luckily (I would've had to have gone home right then, I can't stand the whole one contact thing) and I had some saline solution on me so I was able to pop it back in.

Luckily I haven't _lost_ any yet while putting them in or taking them out *knock on wood*.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry! Taht really sucks! I drop my lenses a lot but thankfully my toilet is in its own room or closet more like...so they usually just fall on the floor and I have to search for them....I cant wait to get lasik some day!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 2, 2008)

You know, I've been wearing contacts since I was 14, so that's 10 years now and this is the first time something like this has ever happened! I know how clutzy I am and I usually pay more attention



They are disposables but they were my last pair



Looks like i have to go contact less for a few months until I can get new ones!!! My mother in law just told me to disinfect them with solution but I don't think I can bring myself to put something that was in a toilet filled with Toronto water in my eye &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 2, 2008)

this is why i always leave the toilet top down.

ive droped a lot of stuff in toilets when the seats were open.

so dont feel bad.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mock you no, i do feel sorry for you. i myself always hate when i do something i regret that causes me to lose money needlessly. Exactly the way I feel!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww sweets, that's not something we'd mock you about, I understand your frustration, we have all done silly things like that before, I'm sure wearing your glasses for a little while won't be so bad, it'll give your eyes a break from the contacts.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea, I don't wear them often but I shouldn't be wearing them at all really . . . I need to get new ones, those should have been flushed long ago! Maybe things really DO happen for a reason!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel your pain! I ALWAYS drop stuff down the toilet! But now I keep the lid down. LOL. It is really nice to see you posting again!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2008)

Its funny that i hardly spend anytime on the toilet but yet everything else falls into it.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its funny that i hardly spend anytime on the toilet but yet everything else falls into it. Lmfao!!


----------



## ticki (Jun 2, 2008)

i dumped my friend's contacts into the sink once. does that count? we were in a hotel room and he put them in this little paper dixie cup. i got daggers for the next week.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2008)

i accidentally dropped one in the sink, and while trying to get it back, broke it. they were only test ones, so they were free and the eye doc gave me others with no problem. since i have mine as they're not disposable ones, i am very careful not putting on my contacts in the bathroom.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 2, 2008)

That sucks Kee.




I hope you are able to get new contacts soon.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 3, 2008)

*Another reason to use the dailys. No muss, no fuss and very inexpensive.*


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 3, 2008)

That really sucks, Kee! Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've dropped my contacts on the floor or counter before, when you're eyes are tired it's hard not to.


----------



## Mac_Junky (Jun 3, 2008)

We have all lost contacts somehow. I was dancing at a party and one of mines flew out my eye lol. I wasn't dancing that hard but it happened. Another time I was cleaning them in the sink while the water was running. Ofcourse I dropped it and it went down the drain.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 3, 2008)

Only time a contact has fallen out of my eye is when I was rubbing my eyes too hard or something. I need to get new contacts and glasses anyway, I haven't had a prescription change in 5 years and I know my eyesight has gotten worse. I'm gonna look around and find a place that will let me do monthly payments


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2008)

You could potentially catch an infection if you were to put them back on even after disinfecting them. I would throw them out.


----------

